# Colorado rats needing homes?



## Shiver (Nov 17, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone knows any Colorado rats (female) needing homes? We're looking at a rattery close to us, but wanted to see if an older lady needed a new place. Looking for a rex, or if anyone has a multi colored rat (not black / white etc) like the rattery has please let us know  Open to others if their personality is nice, as well.

Thanks!


----------



## maddydex (Feb 28, 2011)

Still looking? Not the rex or multi-colored you are looking for, but a sweet gray dumbo girl.


----------

